# Introducing TURN ORDER: WARPED - The Official W.O.I.N. Livestream!



## chaosalex (Apr 11, 2017)

This is awesome.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm sure I'm in the vast minority here. I love the concept, but I went to listen to the holosim episode, and heard bad language in the first 10 minutes.

I guess I was expecting the podcast to hold to the same standards the game and the website have. Not a super huge deal, but disappointing.


----------



## HawaiiSteveO (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord Mhoram said:


> I'm sure I'm in the vast minority here. I love the concept, but I went to listen to the holosim episode, and heard bad language in the first 10 minutes.
> 
> I guess I was expecting the podcast to hold to the same standards the game and the website have. Not a super huge deal, but disappointing.




Totally agree. I don't mind occasional slip or what have you but makes it hard to listen to. Dice Camera Action is pretty squeaky clean, I think I could count on one hand the times something has slipped through.


----------



## wacksteven (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm definitely going to make sure that we put in some notification that lots of extreme language is used.  We're all a bunch of potty mouths, and I know that's not everyone's favorite thing.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2017)

BTW, the podcast went live yesterday. We have 56 podcast subscribers already!

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/turn-order-warped/id1224999835?mt=2


----------



## isnoth (Apr 14, 2017)

I have been enjoying the show, lots of laughs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 15, 2017)

wacksteven said:


> I'm definitely going to make sure that we put in some notification that lots of extreme language is used.  We're all a bunch of potty mouths, and I know that's not everyone's favorite thing.  Thanks for the feedback!




Thanks for listening, and doing something. That is class. 
I'm still going to listen to it - I want to hear/see more example of WOIN in play - it was a shock when I first went in, given the tone of the website. A warning would have been all I needed.


----------



## thzero (Apr 15, 2017)

snore


----------



## thzero (Apr 15, 2017)

snore...


----------



## Morrus (Apr 15, 2017)

The next episode is going live on Twitch right now!


Sent from my iPhone using EN World mobile app


----------

